

Wire: Skype for the modern age, with backing of Skype cofounder Janus Friis - milesf
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/02/wire-launches-as-a-skype-for-the-modern-age-with-the-backing-of-skype-co-founder-janus-friis/

======
milesf
Skype has stagnated ever since eBay bought them, and then sloughed it off to
Microsoft. Sure hope Wire brings something new to the table, apart from the
Microsoft/Facebook/Google ecosystem.

